# We were on TV!



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Go to this link to see the report on our local TV station earlier this evening. (I am the B-I-I-I-G girl in green with her back to the camera)

http://www.kbtx.com/news/facebookheadlines/Brenham-Middle-School-Students-Join-Retirees-to-Knit-for-a-Good-Cause-207777061.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&device=tablet#.UZWBQZG9KK1

I think you'll have to copy and paste it in.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is _awesome_!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

What an awesome story. And so nice to see the younger generation knitting instead of playing on their electronics. It is also nice to see their giving spirit and to see the pride in their eyes knowing they are helping someone in the process. If we can only get more of the younger generation moving in this direction. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a great project and the items made are going to a worthy cause! 
Good to see you on tv


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice report by the station! Cool activity for all of you! You look fine. It's good you were there taking part in the program. :thumbup:


----------



## megs mum (Aug 13, 2012)

Well done. But best of all I am sending chat to someone famous!!


----------



## megs mum (Aug 13, 2012)

mjzom is the only famous person that I know, does anyone else know a famous person.....really know them!!!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

How wonderful! The lil ones are really enjoying themselves


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Great! What a lovely thing to be doing, for the kids and the grandmas! Well done. xx


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> Go to this link to see the report on our local TV station earlier this evening. (I am the B-I-I-I-G girl in green with her back to the camera)
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/news/facebookheadlines/Brenham-Middle-School-Students-Join-Retirees-to-Knit-for-a-Good-Cause-207777061.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&device=tablet#.UZWBQZG9KK1
> 
> I think you'll have to copy and paste it in.


That was nice.
Nice to see you too.
Dick


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

i couldn't see the pic but congrats anyways lol


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought that the lady teaching them was so sweet!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> Go to this link to see the report on our local TV station earlier this evening. (I am the B-I-I-I-G girl in green with her back to the camera)
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/news/facebookheadlines/Brenham-Middle-School-Students-Join-Retirees-to-Knit-for-a-Good-Cause-207777061.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&device=tablet#.UZWBQZG9KK1
> 
> I think you'll have to copy and paste it in.


Super project and everyone looks happy while they are working! You are not so "big"! Plus you are helping transfer a skill to the younger generation and help them make something useful. Also it has to be great for their self confidence! Kudos to you and the lady in the power chair!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Keispa said:


> What an awesome story. And so nice to see the younger generation knitting instead of playing on their electronics. It is also nice to see their giving spirit and to see the pride in their eyes knowing they are helping someone in the process. If we can only get more of the younger generation moving in this direction. Thanks for sharing.


I agree!

:thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What wonderful work you are doing!! Nothing could be better than to teach the young our craft to help others!!


----------



## Carolinian (May 14, 2013)

this is great! so very cool!

:thumbup:


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing this link. What a wonderful story. You should be proud!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

That is so cool! Kids interacting with older folks, giving to good causes, learning a craft, elder being appreciated ----win-win all around!
kudos to the station for airing good news for a change.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a great project, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

You deserve the gold star for today! Not only are your students learning to knit but they're learning the importance of giving back.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. Great work for you.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonderful story.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Mijzorn, You forgot one very important word.. you said BIG but you forgot the word WONDERFUL !


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful children with sweet spirits learning to do wonderful things for others. So good to see and we certainly do need a LOT more of this kind of activity. What a better world we would have.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. That would keep a lot of kids out of trouble.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thankyou for sharing


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - brought a smile to my face and I enjoyed watching that =D


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so very proud of you!! Keep up the great job!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Making memories and doing good at the same time. They all looked so relaxed and learning to knit as well. The fact that they are giving away their projects is teaching them another lesson, Love your neighbor. You made my day with this video.

Carol J.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Such a wonderful story! It's so nice to see something positive in the news for a change. So proud of you for volunteering your time and of those children for doing something for others!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> Go to this link to see the report on our local TV station earlier this evening. (I am the B-I-I-I-G girl in green with her back to the camera)
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/news/facebookheadlines/Brenham-Middle-School-Students-Join-Retirees-to-Knit-for-a-Good-Cause-207777061.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&device=tablet#.UZWBQZG9KK1
> 
> I think you'll have to copy and paste it in.


what a fun project to do. the kids look great and the senior clearly was charged up by the experience. love it.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Great project, story and video! Mrs. Davis and the kids are wonderful. Good for you for doing this. I ran a knitting group for women that have been in abusive situations. They think it is wonderful but I feel that I am the one that is really benefiting from them! I also run a group for the advocates for these women.


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

It really does one's heart good to see giving people working on their projects. What nice kids, what a nice green lady, what a nice senior, what a nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this great story! It's profitable for both the students and teachers. Kudos to all those folks that keep the art of knitting alive by sharing it with others.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

This is awesome! You are the beautiful lady in the green top! If only we could get something like this in all the schools!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrific project - terrific lady..thanks for sharing this great posting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing such a wonderful story. The young folks dont even realize how special they are.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Terrific :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

What a great idea and worthy cause. So good to see young kids learning a craft and enjoying themselves. It is a win-win situation. And now you are a star!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

This is so inspirational and to see these children take such an interest in knitting is so nice. The little 6th grader, Thai Aisa was sporting a beautiful ruffle scarf around her neck and you could see the pride of her wearing it. She was right in stating that knitting is not just for the older people. It does my heart good to know that you are bringing such joy to others by having these children visit them and do something like this!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that gave me goose bumps. That warms my heart and wish their was a lot more events like this. Thank you for sharing that and thank you for taking those young kids there often.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wonderful report.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

that was absolutely amazing - hope I am still able to knit when I am that age!!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Such a wonderful thing! brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Wanted to respond to all of you, but will do it all at once. (1)Thanks so much for your kind words! Especially at this time in the school year -- it gets pretty hairy. (2) The story was so well down and the jist of it was true, but a few things are a little off. We actually have our club at school (5th and 6th grade). (3) Whenever I or any of our volunteers meet someone interesting who is also a knitter, we invite them to visit and share. We have an older gentleman, in his 80's who learned to knit when he was 6-7 (out of school because of illness) who still knits, a friend from Germany who came and showed her projects, a Russian immigrant who is now a missionary who came and learned to knit in our class because her ESL teacher invited her....you get the idea. (4) When we read about Mrs. Davis in the paper and the 100's of sweaters she has knitted for World Vision, we wanted to meet her, but it was a lot more practical for us to go to her because of her age and being wheelchair bound. We don't actually get to go every month, but meeting Mrs. Davis has surely increased their interest in doing compassionate projects and we hope to have a little box of caps for her to turn in with her regular donations. (5) The young lady who was interviewed is really talented and quick. She is the one who discovered the "Sashay" yarn ribbon and the ruffled scarves and brought them back to share with club. When Mrs. Davis makes the comment "Mine gets all tangled up," she is talking about her
own efforts at making one of the ruffled scarves. (6)I am the faculty sponsor but I have four great volunteers who come to club faithfully every week to work with the kids (7) I posted this on Facebook and have already had inquiries from friends who work for or have rest home ministries who want to get something similar started.


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 16, 2012)

mjzorn said:


> Go to this link to see the report on our local TV station earlier this evening. (I am the B-I-I-I-G girl in green with her back to the camera)
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/news/facebookheadlines/Brenham-Middle-School-Students-Join-Retirees-to-Knit-for-a-Good-Cause-207777061.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&device=tablet#.UZWBQZG9KK1
> 
> I think you'll have to copy and paste it in.


Congratulations, Big you are not, just lovely and cuddly and sharing your knowledge.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

God bless you! Your program is awesome. Win win all around.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

They got a nice side view of you sitting a the table with the children too. I think its a splendid idea that these children are learning a craft and giving what they knit to help others. They benefit and so do the recipients.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

mjzorn said:


> Go to this link to see the report on our local TV station earlier this evening. (I am the B-I-I-I-G girl in green with her back to the camera)
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/news/facebookheadlines/Brenham-Middle-School-Students-Join-Retirees-to-Knit-for-a-Good-Cause-207777061.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&device=tablet#.UZWBQZG9KK1
> 
> I think you'll have to copy and paste it in.


What a lovely story and what lovely people!


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

This was a wonderful inspiration for some of us to start a similar program. I would love to do something like this. Did you have trouble getting it started in the school? Did you have to have one teacher willing to let you come to the classroom? Can you give me advice on getting something like this started?


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!!!! YAY, Please let your students know how proud of them I am !


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful program you've got there :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonderful! It made me feel so proud to be a knitter.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey, EZ2, I have a son at Fort Hood! Just got back from Afghanistan March 4.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Warmed my heart, and brought a tear to my eye - yes, I'm just that much of a "softee"!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

What a great project! I am sure it brings happiness to the students, their mentors and the people that receive the gifts.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wonderful!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

This is so wonderful.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

That is great, we should try teaching kids in our communities. It is lots of fun too.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

That is such a sweet story. It is so nice to see the young set learning knitting. My daughter learned she had rheumatoid arthritis when she went to college so knitting is something she can't do, but when my granddaughters (2 1/2 and 18 mths) came to visit for the weekend, Savannah the 2 1/2 yr. old came to see what I was doing. I sat her on my lap and took her hands to hold the needles and worked with her to help Nana knit. I'm hoping as she gets a bit older that she may take up knitting and crocheting for a relaxing hobby. 
Wouldn't it be nice if schools taught knitting/crocheting along with sewing and cooking during the junior years.


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is so cool! Kids interacting with older folks, giving to good causes, learning a craft, elder being appreciated ----win-win all around!
kudos to the station for airing good news for a change.

Ditto. Wonderful, brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

What a great story! It's nice to see good news on TV!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

That was so heartwarming! And especially so because you are in it. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## nicholsa (Nov 11, 2011)

Congratulations on a great program!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful loved it


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How wonderful! You have created a ripple effect of good will and kindness to several generations. You are truly blessed!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

This just makes me miss my gramma. How wonderful for those kids to be able to talk to the elderly and learn a new trade at the same time. I just wish younger kids knew how much valuable information the older generation has to offer them. I so miss my gramma.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh that was a great story.
You are AWESOME and so is the "young" gal teaching the kids.

They looked so invested in their work.
Sending HUGS for all. Please tell them they are 
SUPER HEROS and we are so proud of each one of them.
Linda


----------



## Hook'em Horns (Mar 6, 2012)

Take a bow girl, you are making memories and educating our future, that is something to be recognized and I commend you for what you do. High five to ya!!!! From another Big Girl from Texas!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a very special video that is. Reminds me of my Nana when I was a little girl. She even looks like her. Such a great cause and so wonderful that you can see 3 generations in one place enjoying the same thing. 
Great job.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

mjzorn said:


> Go to this link to see the report on our local TV station earlier this evening. (I am the B-I-I-I-G girl in green with her back to the camera)
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/news/facebookheadlines/Brenham-Middle-School-Students-Join-Retirees-to-Knit-for-a-Good-Cause-207777061.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&device=tablet#.UZWBQZG9KK1
> 
> I think you'll have to copy and paste it in.


The link worked just fine! What an amazing project, for all involved. I am sure the recipients of the hats and scarves will be warmed, not only by the knitted item, but the love and caring that has gone into every stitch!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

how good was that. too bad they didn't talk to you


----------



## MarilynG92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

